# Widest tire on 2014 polaris sportsman 570



## Quinn Ramage (Oct 16, 2018)

Will a 26x12x12 fit on the rear end of a 2014 polaris sportsman?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I don't see why it wouldn't. What comes on them stock? 11's?


----------

